# Wishing you happiness



## Olympia28

Γειάσας...

One final question for this evening...if someone could tell me whether this sentence is translated correctly?

'We wish you happiness, health, peace and love. May God watch over you always & remember that you will be in our thoughts and in our hearts always'

-'Σας ευχομαστε ευτθχια, υγεια, ειρινι και αγαπι. _May God watch over you always, αnd remember (?) _οτι θα ισαστε παντα στυσ σκεπσι μας'

Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## Olympia28

'you' is referring to two people...


----------



## Vagabond

My suggestion would be:
Σας ευχόμαστε ευτυχία, υγεία, ειρήνη και αγάπη. Ο Θεός να είναι πάντα μαζί σας (lit. may God be always with you), και να ξέρετε ότι θα είστε πάντα στην καρδιά και το μυαλό μας (lit. and know that you will always be in our heart and our mind).


----------



## Olympia28

Thank you so much!


----------



## Olympia28

Actually, I forgot a sentence. Maybe I should open a new thread but it's meant to go after 'Σας ευχόμαστε ευτυχία, υγεία, ειρήνη και αγάπη' : and a wonderful life with your family (I really don't know how to attempt this part...)


----------



## Vagabond

Olympia28 said:


> Actually, I forgot a sentence. Maybe I should open a new thread but it's meant to go after 'Σας ευχόμαστε ευτυχία, υγεία, ειρήνη και αγάπη' : and a wonderful life with your family (I really don't know how to attempt this part...)


Hmm, well that would be "και μια υπέροχη ζωή με την οικογένειά σας", though it's not one of those really common things to say in Greek. We'd say stuff like "και να χαίρεστε την οικογένειά σας" (lit. and enjoy your family), or "και ό,τι καλύτερο σε σας και στην οικογένειά σας" (lit. and all the best to you and your family), but the literal version would be completely understood too, of course. Up to you.


----------



## anthodocheio

Olympia28 said:


> Γειάσας...
> 
> One final question for this evening...if someone could tell me whether this sentence is translated correctly?
> 
> 'We wish you happiness, health, peace and love. May God watch over you always & remember that you will be in our thoughts and in our hearts always'
> 
> -'Σας ευχομαστε ευτθχια, υγεια, ειρινι και αγαπι. _May God watch over you always, αnd remember (?) _οτι θα ισαστε παντα στυσ σκεπσι μας'
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


 
My attempt:
Σας ευχόμαστε ευτυχία, υγεία, ειρήνη και αγάπη (και μια υπέροχη ζωή με την οικογένειά σας). Ο Θεός να σας φυλάει πάντοτε, και να θυμάστε ότι θα είσαστε πάντα στην καρδιά και στην σκέψη μας. 
(I kept more of your original sentence, I just put _heart_ and _thought_ in singular)


----------



## Olympia28

Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------

